# My car is smoking very bad



## Gerald_Oliphant (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm new to this site.

I have a Mitusbishi 3000GT and every time that I get an oil change, the car still smokes. It looks like grayish-blue smoke, and every time I push on the gas, it gets worse. I really love my car, but I don't know what to do. Please email me at


----------



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey, it sounds like the piston rings are shot. Does it use alot of oil? The piston rings are what seal the piston inside the cylinder, more then likely they are letting alot of oil blow by and get burned inside the combustion chamber. The only good way to fix it is an engine overhaul, how many miles are on the engine?


----------



## Gerald_Oliphant (Sep 29, 2007)

100235


----------



## dautenhahn (May 28, 2008)

can it still smoke like very very very bad , but have 180 compression in all cylinders from a bad oil ring?


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 7, 2008)

If the smoke is white it might be a head gasket, do you run through a lot of coolant or does the car run hot frequently? It might also be the pcv valve. My car was burning a lot of oil until I had that replaced and now it's all good.


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

i think theemperor is on the right track with the pcv valve. if you take your old one off and shake it you should hear the ball in it moving. if you dont hear it replace it and let us know if it helps

Bud


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

This thread is so old that if the car has been smoking that much for so long it probably has cancer! ;-)


----------



## Slimjd2001 (Jun 2, 2008)

besides, it was the turbo chargers anyway.


----------



## Extralien (Jun 9, 2008)

not to drag up an old thread ...but...

you're obviously burning oil. This can be a few things. From the top, you've got the valve stem seals, these wear out due to to the valves moving up and down all the time and they get heat damaged to and crack up.

Then you may have head and/or head gasket problems. A head or gasket may be damaged and leak oil into cylinders but not coolant. 

And then, of course, as someone has said, oil rings on pistons.

Yes you can still have good compression yet burn oil. The oil rings are there to stop oil going up past the compression rings... they got those names for a reason


----------



## Syquus (Jun 10, 2008)

Not only old piston rings. Valves could make oil to get into the chambers. To split the two possibilities: try to catch your blue smoke when THROTLING, and using engine brake. first is for valves. Second one to piston rings.


----------

